# Pulled the trigger and killed a lion



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Took my wife and two kids out yesterday and it was beautiful. We caught a lot of fish but not a lot to go in the box. My son got a trigger that weighed in at 8 lb and my daughter caught a double on jacks. She caught a lot of short jacks on jigs until she pulled up a lion fish on a jig at our last stop of the day. Saw a sea turtle, caught some fish and got buzzed by a F15 as a highlight of the day.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Trig! Sounds like a fun day. I can remember just about ever fish I caught from 8 years old to 18 years old. Only fished offshore twice in that time. Glad to see you're making memories.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Can't wait till my granddaughter is old enough to fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great day and fun with the family.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yesterday was the day. Today was down right nasty with a tough bite too. Great job man. I've yet to catch a lion on hook and line.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome trip with family capt, thanks for sharing! 
Think you should name the boat after your daughter.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

bcahn said:


> Awesome trip with family capt, thanks for sharing!
> Think you should name the boat after your daughter.


Good idea but if I did it would probably hate me half the time and not run.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Did the lionfish eat the jig? 

Great report and an awesome trigger. Always good to make memories like that.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Sunshine17 said:


> Did the lionfish eat the jig?
> 
> Great report and an awesome trigger. Always good to make memories like that.


He did. My daughter must've hit him in the head with it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

PHARMER said:


> Good idea but if I did it would probably hate me half the time and not run.


This is to funny!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great time with the family! Great job by your daughter on the lion! And a great trigger by your boy!


----------

